# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Sanity check...multiple querys question

## bfulda

Hey all,

I just need a sanity check that what I am doing is not going to cause problems down the road.  So any suggestions would be helpful.   What I am doing is making multiple sql querys like this:



```

@ $db = new mysqli('localhost', 'blah', 'blah', 'blah');
$sql = "update sdata set description='".$description."' where refnum=" .$refnum;
$sql2 = "update sdata set datetime=now() where refnum=" .$refnum;
$result = $db->query($sql);
$result2 = $db->query($sql2);
 if($result === FALSE)
{
   die("Query failed: $sql <br>\n".$db->error);
}
if($result2 === FALSE)
{
   die("Query failed: $sql2 <br>\n".$db->error);
}
 if ($result and $result2)
{
 *echo something back saying success!*
}
}
$result->free();
$result2->free();
$db->close(); 


```

Any Comments?? thanks!

----------

